# Girl Talk



## slowp (May 5, 2012)

I got back today from getting recertified to run saw on trail crews. Mostly guys do chainsaws. So, while hanging out in the indoors by a fireplace last night, two young women came in to find out where to camp. 
Somebody asked, "Are you doing crosscut?" and they replied "No, we are chainsaws!" I yelled out, "Yes!" and we all started talking. They were told by one of the men about my Barbie Saw. One of them mentioned maybe we could get a crafting group together. The other said, "We could craft wedges!" Or we could scrapbook using wedges! 

Hah! Our population is growing....look out! Now, how to make glitter stay on wedges.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 5, 2012)

Let's bring the ladies into our sport!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 5, 2012)

The logging ranks across the country need willing and able people, and since most young males are too busy being gangsta thugs with fart-can Honda Civics....I say the more confident and clearheaded women we can get into the fold the better.


----------



## HorseFaller (May 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> I got back today from getting recertified to run saw on trail crews. Mostly guys do chainsaws. So, while hanging out in the indoors by a fireplace last night, two young women came in to find out where to camp.
> Somebody asked, "Are you doing crosscut?" and they replied "No, we are chainsaws!" I yelled out, "Yes!" and we all started talking. They were told by one of the men about my Barbie Saw. One of them mentioned maybe we could get a crafting group together. The other said, "We could craft wedges!" Or we could scrapbook using wedges!
> 
> Hah! Our population is growing....look out! Now, how to make glitter stay on wedges.



You might want to try the glitter paint for horse hooves it may last a bit. They might even have pink glitter to if i remmember right. I think i saw it when i was looking to put it on my friends rope horse.


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2012)

Maybe the glitter would help keep wedges from slipping out? 

Oh, there was a woman there who told a story about using a cross cut to cut their driveway open during the snow and ice event in January. She had to teach her husband how to work his end of the saw, he was a good student, and they got the 1/4 mile driveway cleared of trees.


----------



## Gologit (May 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> Now, how to make glitter stay on wedges.




:bang::bang:


----------



## Gologit (May 5, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> You might want to try the glitter paint for horse hooves it may last a bit. They might even have pink glitter to if i remmember right. I think i saw it when i was looking to put it on my friends rope horse.



Pink glitter on a roping horse? Even California hasn't gotten that weird. Yet.


----------



## madhatte (May 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hah! Our population is growing....look out!



POWAH to the people!!!


----------



## HorseFaller (May 5, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Pink glitter on a roping horse? Even California hasn't gotten that weird. Yet.



Well I had used orange tree marking paint the time before when I shod his horse. It didn't stay so I needed something to stay better. Well needless to say I wasn't paying $28 bucks for a joke.


----------



## HorseFaller (May 5, 2012)

Now I'm thinking I could paint someone's bar pink, or hard hat. Is pink hi-vis?


----------



## Jacob J. (May 6, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Now I'm thinking I could paint someone's bar pink, or hard hat. Is pink hi-vis?



The first crew I worked on, we had a tin hat someone had painted pink and stenciled on the name "Junior."

When someone lost or forgot their hard hat, they had to wear "Junior" that day.


----------



## slowp (May 6, 2012)

Pink, to me, is higher vis than orange. There is a guy that works here and refuses to use pink tree marking paint, because he doesn't want pink paint splatters on his clothing. What a woose!


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 6, 2012)

Bob,

Is your new avatar a sign of increasing retirement? 

Bring on the cutting women! When I was still in Virginia I would see women working trail clearing duty on the Appalachian Trail as well as the side trails in the Shenandoah National Park and the Jefferson National Forest. Since much of the area is deemed wilderness, only hand powered tools are allowed.

Gary


----------



## Gologit (May 6, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Bob,
> 
> Is your new avatar a sign of increasing retirement?
> 
> ...



Yup. As a matter of fact I just spent an enjoyable half hour in that chair with my morning coffee, watching the squirrels, bluejays, and hummingbirds. 

On the subject of women in the woods...I'm all for it. If a person can do the job we'd be idiots to exclude them because of gender.

I'm just not real big on color coordinating our saws and clothes and stuff like that. Hey, somebody around here has to keep an eye on Slowp or she'd have us all dressed in matching pastels and putting glitter on our 'spenders.


----------



## paccity (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Jess562xp (May 7, 2012)

paccity said:


>




That right there is 100% an awesome picture, and 110% badass!!!


----------



## ashmo75 (Jun 4, 2012)

Jess562xp said:


> That right there is 100% an awesome picture, and 110% badass!!!



this is really sweet! i wanna get into forrestry and cutting trees down!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SierraNevada (Jun 4, 2012)

That picture is worth many, many words. Well said!


----------



## Islero (Jun 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> I got back today from getting recertified to run saw on trail crews. Mostly guys do chainsaws. So, while hanging out in the indoors by a fireplace last night, two young women came in to find out where to camp.
> Somebody asked, "Are you doing crosscut?" and they replied "No, we are chainsaws!" I yelled out, "Yes!" and we all started talking. They were told by one of the men about my Barbie Saw. One of them mentioned maybe we could get a crafting group together. The other said, "We could craft wedges!" Or we could scrapbook using wedges!
> 
> Hah! Our population is growing....look out! Now, how to make glitter stay on wedges.



You go girl!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2012)

Jess562xp said:


> That right there is 100% an awesome picture, and 110% badass!!!



I wish that was a picture of me in that tree! :cool2:
My folks just gave me an old ad of a gal with a chainsaw from the 60's or 70's...I'm so fortunate to have a familythat support me & get behind me in whatever I do! Funny, seems like chainsawing has been their favorite so far... I'll have to try to scan that pic & post it cuz its pretty neat.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 5, 2012)

ashmo75 said:


> this is really sweet! i wanna get into forrestry and cutting trees down!:msp_thumbsup:



Well Idaho has one of the 3 forestry schools in the NW!... if that's the kind of forestry your looking at getting into lol Goin there myself in the fall

And welcome to the site!


----------



## carym2a (Jun 16, 2012)

:msp_wub:Soooooo, kinda thinking what brand of saw would look the best in Hot Pink? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## balm (Jun 16, 2012)

carym2a said:


> :msp_wub:Soooooo, kinda thinking what brand of saw would look the best in Hot Pink? :msp_biggrin:



You be the judge -


----------



## carym2a (Jun 16, 2012)

balm said:


> You be the judge -



No!!!! very bad, LOL!!!!! lets not do that agian, OK! :msp_tongue::msp_lol:

Cary


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 18, 2012)

balm said:


> You be the judge -



I gotta put a vote in for the husky! That thing is off the hook!


----------



## carym2a (Jun 18, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I gotta put a vote in for the husky! That thing is off the hook!



but the Stihl is cute with the pink little bar nuts:redface:


----------



## slowp (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd like a greater choice of pastels. Glitter would be excellent. Why must we be stuck with pink, or orange or that horrid lime green color? Oh yeah, there's red (yuckers) and yellow.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 19, 2012)

slowp said:


> I'd like a greater choice of pastels. Glitter would be excellent. Why must we be stuck with pink, or orange or that horrid lime green color? Oh yeah, there's red (yuckers) and yellow.



I agree... And would like to add, why just the one color? A soothing, coordinating color scheme would be a welcome change... Perhaps a nice periwinkle and melon? :msp_wub:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 19, 2012)

carym2a said:


> but the Stihl is cute with the pink little bar nuts:redface:



Oh ya- I enjoyed that as well-its all about the details, isn't it?


----------



## carym2a (Jun 19, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I agree... And would like to add, why just the one color? A soothing, coordinating color scheme would be a welcome change... Perhaps a nice periwinkle and melon? :msp_wub:



O.K. sure melon would be nice, but what in the h##L color is periwinkle?:msp_confused:
I thought periwinkle was a water bug covered in rocks, so that being said maybe lets cover the powerhead with colored rocks 
Cary


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2012)

:bang:


----------



## slowp (Jun 19, 2012)

carym2a said:


> O.K. sure melon would be nice, but what in the h##L color is periwinkle?:msp_confused:
> I thought periwinkle was a water bug covered in rocks, so that being said maybe lets cover the powerhead with colored rocks
> Cary



Rocks would add too much weight, Silly.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> Rocks would add too much weight, Silly.



Oh...but how about beads!


----------



## carym2a (Jun 20, 2012)

BEADS!!!!!!  you may as well get some rhinestones , sequins and lace with a fishnet carring case for it too...now that would be silly, the rhinestones might get cought up in the fishnet:msp_wink: oh crips I need to get back to the gun forums


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

Barbie and Twinkle have both had rhinestones attached.


----------



## carym2a (Jun 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> Barbie and Twinkle have both had rhinestones attached.



opcorn::msp_biggrin:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 20, 2012)

How did nobody post this yet?


----------



## carym2a (Jun 20, 2012)

madhatte, you got us


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

*Madhatte...*

Can a thread be locked down for the reason that it's making some of the older members nauseated?

Beads? Beads????!!!! Excuse me, I have to go outside now.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Can a thread be locked down for the reason that it's making some of the older members nauseated?



Too amusing for a basic lock. It might need stickied instead.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Can a thread be locked down for the reason that it's making some of the older members nauseated?
> 
> Beads? Beads????!!!! Excuse me, I have to go outside now.



Oh come on Bob, 40 years ago you probably had beads seperating the cab in your van from the mattress and cooler filled cargo area :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Too amusing for a basic lock. It might need stickied instead.




Naahhh...leave it where it is. I can take it. I think.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Oh come on Bob, 40 years ago you probably had beads seperating the cab in your van from the mattress and cooler filled cargo area :msp_biggrin:



Ssssshhhhhhhh! I'm not real sure what the Statute of Limitations is on some of the stuff that went on in those days.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Naahhh...leave it where it is. I can take it. I think.



You sure? I mean, it wouldn't be but a thing to just push a few buttons...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

madhatte said:


> You sure? I mean, it wouldn't be but a thing to just push a few buttons...



No, that's okay. I'll survive. Somehow.


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

Hoorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkk. Spit. %$#^

There. Feel better??


----------



## Gologit (Jun 21, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hoorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkk. Spit. %$#^
> 
> There. Feel better??



Uh, no. Actually not.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 10, 2012)

This pic just never gets old for me....


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 11, 2012)

the lip of the leatherette headband on my skullbucket just happened to sort of fold back once when I took it off to wipe my brow today, and i kind of peered inside. And I kind of gagged as I put it back on.

Does that fit in here?


----------



## slowp (Jul 11, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> the lip of the leatherette headband on my skullbucket just happened to sort of fold back once when I took it off to wipe my brow today, and i kind of peered inside. And I kind of gagged as I put it back on.
> 
> Does that fit in here?



Nope.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 11, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> the lip of the leatherette headband on my skullbucket just happened to sort of fold back once when I took it off to wipe my brow today, and i kind of peered inside. And I kind of gagged as I put it back on.
> 
> Does that fit in here?



Yup.


----------



## slowp (Jul 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup.



Nuh uh.


----------



## mitch95100 (Jul 12, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Let's bring the ladies into our sport!



So the only problem i see with that is if they think that if they go out cutting with you one day you all of a sudden get to go shopping/ get your nails done or go to starbucks to have an early morning latte

I dont like the sound of this:msp_wink:


----------



## Rounder (Jul 12, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> the lip of the leatherette headband on my skullbucket just happened to sort of fold back once when I took it off to wipe my brow today, and i kind of peered inside. And I kind of gagged as I put it back on.
> 
> Does that fit in here?



Best to keep those fresh........and Never Ever smell it.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 12, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Best to keep those fresh........and Never Ever smell it.



Yup...and don't ever look in a spit cup either.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jul 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...and don't ever look in a spit cup either.



Or smell one a few days old! got over it after a while


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 12, 2012)

what about that uneasy feeling when a still nearly vertical stem you sort of overcut a little too fast steps down into you humbolt face, just so, just, way too soon.

Does that belong here?

by the way, its never happened to me.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 12, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> what about that uneasy feeling when a still nearly vertical stem you sort of overcut a little too fast steps down into you humbolt face, just so, just, way too soon.
> 
> Does that belong here?
> 
> by the way, its never happened to me.



Me either. 




































:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 13, 2012)

Over-cutting an under-cut? You know you have gone too far when you get the bar pinched in the gunning cut.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 13, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You know you have gone too far when you get the bar pinched in the gunning cut.



Unless it's on fire. Compromised wood can be pretty freaky. I cut one a couple years ago was both rotten and burning; after it sat on my bar, the chain would still turn. Figured all I could do at that point was dog in, walk it around 'til it freed itself, and be ready to run when the top accordioned. Good luck prevailed and it folded away from me. It also fell into the black.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey Nate!
Burning punky ass conifer snags can be the highlight of your day, only beat by burning hollow assed Madrones.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 13, 2012)

MacCandle


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 13, 2012)

Samlock said:


> MacCandle



Der candle done right.

How are you Sam?


----------



## Samlock (Jul 13, 2012)

Thunderstorm threw me out of work a bit early, thanks for asking, Randy. Just didn't feel like putting on a swimsuit. I was about to run one tank anyway, and my feet were kinda sour, so no harm done. It's been a long week.

Are the crooks and villains sleeping alright?


----------



## slowp (Jul 13, 2012)

And the boys take over the thread. 
But they cried when I wouldn't play dead. :msp_tongue:

You could sew yourself a new sweat thingie for your hardhat. I would recommend a pastel terrycloth fabric and use velcro to hold it together. Do not use fabric softener when washing, unless you wish to smell good.
Fabric softener is a wax like product and will affect the absorption of cotton. 

I saw Dora The Explorer stickers at the dollar store for a dollar.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 13, 2012)

slowp said:


> And the boys take over the thread.
> But they cried when I wouldn't play dead. :msp_tongue:



If the boys have taken over the thread it's because there aren't enough girls posting to balance things out.

Get out there and round some up! Get 'em in here! Let's hear what they have to say!

I'm sure that most of us boys will just sit silently and listen while the girls talk. God knows, most of us are used to doing just that. :chatter::msp_biggrin:











Well, I probably just got crossed off the huckleberry pie and cookie list. Again.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 13, 2012)

No takeover, no no. I was just explaining to RandyMac that here we call rain gear a swimsuit. And a wet day is thus called a swimsuit competition. You know, as in beauty contest. "Ladies and gentlemen, here come the pageants!"


----------

